# Survival > Foraging & Wild Edibles > Bush Recipes Only >  Pheasantback encrusted grouse breast

## mountainmark

Pheasant Back encrusted Grouse breast

1. Dehydrate a good supply of Pheasant back mushrooms. (Dryads saddle)

2. Grind the dried mushrooms in a blender, food mill or flour mill.

3. mix in some thyme and salt to taste.

4. Roll two grouse breast filets in the breading.

5. Fry at a medium temp until golden brown and no longer pink in the middle. (I used venison lard, but I suspect olive oil would be better.)

6. serve over wild rice boiled in grouse stock.

This was amazing, too good for words. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------

